# Linatex for hunting?



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Hey everyone. I've been looking at Linatex lately and i'm just wondering if it would be suitable for hunting? i was originally gunna get dankung 1745's cause of the durability. then i found out Linatex is really durable too, but not as fast. i plan on getting a 12mm lead ball mold so would Linatex shoot that at enough speed to kill a rabbit? if not ill just have to go for dankung 1745's cause every other flatband is too expensive for me :/

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Linatex is more expensive than Theraband or Sanctband or whatever you can get at the local sporting goods store and it's not that durable. I love the stuff but it's a bit of a novelty. 
Also, 1842s are a lighter draw than 1745s and would be just as fast if not faster with 12mm lead. That's what I would use.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

M.J said:


> Linatex is more expensive than Theraband or Sanctband or whatever you can get at the local sporting goods store and it's not that durable. I love the stuff but it's a bit of a novelty.
> Also, 1842s are a lighter draw than 1745s and would be just as fast if not faster with 12mm lead. That's what I would use.


Thanks for the reply. Your right, it is more expensive. i miss read the pricing.. My bad. Would you say looped tubes are as accurate as flats? Thanks.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

depends on the shooter, if there used to shooting flats and go to tubes they will properly find it takes a while to get used to them, personally I can't seem to get the same pin point accuracy that I can get with flats. however some people are different and say tubes are more accurate than flats. Think its more personal preference than one is better than the other. personally for me flats are better, but I do like 1745 dankung tubing.

-Epic


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to admit I am not yet consistently as accurate with looped tubes, as with flats. But I can see the progression to it being possible. I don't shoot the loops enough to have worked it out.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the answers guys! You are all very helpful. I guess I'll just see how I go with 1842's and 1745's since they are sooo cheap from dankung.

Brian


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Try some .050" medical grade latex matched with .44 caliber lead ammo-excellent for hunting. Linatex is good and if the manufacturers listened to me and kept it smooth on both sides, the durability factor would improve greatly. It is good for lead and heavy hunting ammo though but like everyone says-a bit expensive.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Try some .050" medical grade latex matched with .44 caliber lead ammo-excellent for hunting. Linatex is good and if the manufacturers listened to me and kept it smooth on both sides, the durability factor would improve greatly. It is good for lead and heavy hunting ammo though but like everyone says-a bit expensive.


Thanks for the advice Flatband! i think ill give that a go too when i get some money. I'm broke at the moment so i'm looking for cheap stuff till i get a job...

Brian


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Has anyone tried Sanctband gray? its almost as thick as Theraband gold. And it's really cheap. If you have experience with it could you please tell me what you think about its performance. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Try some .050" medical grade latex matched with .44 caliber lead ammo-excellent for hunting. Linatex is good and if the manufacturers listened to me and kept it smooth on both sides, the durability factor would improve greatly. It is good for lead and heavy hunting ammo though but like everyone says-a bit expensive.


Does Linatex Melt Well? Would You Be Able To Put It On A Heated Surface To Allow The Rough Surface To Melt Into A Smoother Finish?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd just like to second MJ's comments. I did like Linatex but found it tended to snap quite easily


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Does this mean simple shot falsely advertised it ? Because I do remember Nathan saying it was very durable.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> Does this mean simple shot falsely advertised it ? Because I do remember Nathan saying it was very durable.


He did didn't he. He also said it stretches over 800% but others say it breaks after 400%

Brian


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Try some .050" medical grade latex matched with .44 caliber lead ammo-excellent for hunting. Linatex is good and if the manufacturers listened to me and kept it smooth on both sides, the durability factor would improve greatly. It is good for lead and heavy hunting ammo though but like everyone says-a bit expensive.
> ...


I'd imagine rubber would just burn but I could be wrong.

Brian


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It pretty much follows the course of most elastomers ( rubber ) that I've found. I have had sets last thousands of shots and others that blow out after a few-and that has happened with any and all types of rubber-gum,latex,Linatex,polymers, silicones,crepe. What Nathan said about it's durability and elongation factors is true, 810% elongation and durability among the top of all rubbers,but sometimes they just wear out early. It is part of slingshooting. The quest for the perfect rubber for us continues!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Flatband said:


> It pretty much follows the course of most elastomers ( rubber ) that I've found. I have had sets last thousands of shots and others that blow out after a few-and that has happened with any and all types of rubber-gum,latex,Linatex,polymers, silicones,crepe. What Nathan said about it's durability and elongation factors is true, 810% elongation and durability among the top of all rubbers,but sometimes they just wear out early. It is part of slingshooting. The quest for the perfect rubber for us continues!!!!!!!!!


I understand that sometime you get a bad set of rubber that breaks early , but I've bought 10+ linatex band sets , not ONE set stretched to even 700% , it was a gimmick the Nathan put upon us that either people don't notice or just don't care , the only reason I buy is because it launches 50 cal lead good .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Not a "gimmick" my friend. Nathan was just getting his information( as I do )from the manufacturer who states in his ( their specifications ) a durometer of 40 and elongation of upwards of 810%. Heat,gauge,ammo weight,age of product and cut and draw, are all factors contributing to band life. The manufacturer gets these numbers from their tests and lab results. All we can do as consumers is state what they have found.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It does stretch really deep and just like any other rubber if you stretch it deep it breaks early. It does have pretty amazing elongation, though!


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Flatband is right I guess. I mean you can't blame Nathan. I've heard he is a really great guy


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

From a hunting perspective, Looped Tubes are much quieter than Flats, when you're comparing same size ammo. Your critter will hear the snap, when you release. Make sure you have a good ammo weight/band combination to help alleviate that.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Not a "gimmick" my friend. Nathan was just getting his information( as I do )from the manufacturer who states in his ( their specifications ) a durometer of 40 and elongation of upwards of 810%. Heat,gauge,ammo weight,age of product and cut and draw, are all factors contributing to band life. The manufacturer gets these numbers from their tests and lab results. All we can do as consumers is state what they have found.


I have similar fears and frustrations with manufacture's claims in the flooring industry with floor finish durability claims (I am a flooring contractor). There are some things I would almost swear on, that the manufacturer's know, but don't give the clause that they do, and it would be like this;

The statement about the floor finish is true, *if*&#8230;...


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Was Able To Get Some Linatex To Stretch To 833% The Original Length, And Repeated It. I Saw No Wear Except For Slight Tearing From Where I Was Holding It With My Pliers As Expected Because The Edge Of Them Is Nowhere Near Smooth. This Linatex Came From Nathan And Is Pretty Darn Tough Stuff.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> I Was Able To Get Some Linatex To Stretch To 833% The Original Length, And Repeated It. I Saw No Wear Except For Slight Tearing From Where I Was Holding It With My Pliers As Expected Because The Edge Of Them Is Nowhere Near Smooth. This Linatex Came From Nathan And Is Pretty Darn Tough Stuff.


Hmm.. There seems to be a lot of mixed reviews.. If it did work like Nathan said you could probably save money in the long term. Which is what I was after.

Brian


----------

